# Squid Error clientNatLookup



## cybercoke (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi guys,

I was getting this error com my Squid Version 3.0.STABLE25 on the cache.log:


```
clientNatLookup: NAT open failed: (2) No such file or directory
comm_old_accept: FD 14: (53) Software caused connection abort
```

I do nothing at all at this server. It just start this from nothing.

Here it is 
	
	



```
squid -v
```
 :


```
Squid Cache: Version 3.0.STABLE25
configure options:  '--with-default-user=squid' '--bindir=/usr/local/sbin' '--sbindir=/usr/local/sbin' '--datadir=/usr/local/etc/squid' '--libexecdir=/usr/local/libexec/squid' '--localstatedir=/var/squid' '--sysconfdir=/usr/local/etc/squid' '--enable-removal-policies=lru heap' '--disable-linux-netfilter' '--disable-linux-tproxy' '--disable-epoll' '--enable-auth=basic digest negotiate ntlm' '--enable-basic-auth-helpers=DB NCSA PAM MSNT SMB squid_radius_auth' '--enable-digest-auth-helpers=password' '--enable-external-acl-helpers=ip_user session unix_group wbinfo_group' '--enable-ntlm-auth-helpers=SMB' '--enable-negotiate-auth-helpers=squid_kerb_auth' '--enable-storeio=ufs diskd null' '--enable-delay-pools' '--enable-ipfw-transparent' '--enable-pf-transparent' '--enable-ipf-transparent' '--enable-kqueue' '--with-large-files' '--enable-err-languages=Armenian Azerbaijani Bulgarian Catalan Czech Danish  Dutch English Estonian Finnish French German Greek  Hebrew Hungarian Italian Japanese Korean Lithuanian  Polish Portuguese Romanian Russian-1251 Russian-koi8-r  Serbian Simplify_Chinese Slovak Spanish Swedish  Traditional_Chinese Turkish Ukrainian-1251  Ukrainian-koi8-u Ukrainian-utf8' '--enable-default-err-language=templates' '--prefix=/usr/local' '--mandir=/usr/local/man' '--infodir=/usr/local/info/' '--build=i386-portbld-freebsd8.1' 'build_alias=i386-portbld-freebsd8.1' 'CC=cc' 'CFLAGS=-O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing' 'LDFLAGS=' 'CPPFLAGS=' 'CXX=c++' 'CXXFLAGS=-O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing'
```

Thank You.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 28, 2012)

Related to this thread: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=4369, and probably equally harmless. Looks like someone using your Squid (are your users behind NAT?) aborted a web page load (e.g. by clicking on a link on a page that wasn't fully loaded, as we all do) and the file descriptor was relinquished and/or the client connection vanished, so return traffic to the socket the user was on failed. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## cybercoke (Feb 29, 2012)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Related to this thread: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=4369, and probably equally harmless. Looks like someone using your Squid (are your users behind NAT?) aborted a web page load (e.g. by clicking on a link on a page that wasn't fully loaded, as we all do) and the file descriptor was relinquished and/or the client connection vanished, so return traffic to the socket the user was on failed. Nothing to worry about.



Hi DutchDaemon, 

*T*hank you for your explanation. So it's not a real problem, only some kind of "warning", right? Not to worry about?

Thank you again.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 1, 2012)

It's not even a warning, it's just a process printing its exit status.


----------

